# Andorinha viaja 15 mil km em 13 dias e surpreende cientistas



## abrantes (13 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

*Andorinha leva 13 dias para ir do Brasil aos EUA e surpreende cientistas
Andorinha-azul usada no estudo (Foto: AP)
*








Cientistas colocaram 'mochila' para rastrear andorinhas

Uma andorinha-azul fez o trajeto entre a *Amazônia e o Estado americano da Pensilvânia em apenas 13 dias,* surpreendendo cientistas do Canadá, que pela primeira vez conseguiram rastrear toda a rota migratória dessas aves individualmente.

*A mesma andorinha-azul tinha levado 43 dias na sua "viagem" de ida - uma distância de cerca de 15 mil km -, quando migra para o sul para evitar o inverno no Hemisfério Norte.*

Ao retornar na primavera seguinte, a ave atingiu uma velocidade média de *577 km por dia.*

*Em um estudo publicado na revista científica Science nesta sexta-feira, os pesquisadores afirmam ter descoberto que essa velocidade chega a ficar entre o dobro e o triplo do que se acreditava até agora.*

'Mochila'

A pesquisa só foi possível graças a um minúsculo dispositivo de rastreamento colocados nas costas dessas pequenas aves, que têm peso médio entre 40 g e 50 g.

A "mochila eletrônica" pesa cerca de 1,5 g, e é normalmente colocada nas patas de pássaros maiores, como os albatrozes.

Até agora, os cientistas estudavam as andorinhas-azuis rastreando o voo de um bando inteiro com radares em distâncias curtas, e analisando seu comportamento nas suas paradas.

Para a atual pesquisa, os biólogos da Universidade de York em Toronto, no Canadá, colocaram os dispositivos de rastreamento em 14 tordos-do-bosque e 20 andorinhas-azuis, em agosto de 2007. Quando recuperaram cinco dos tordos e duas andorinhas em abril de 2008, ficaram surpresos com a velocidade de voo registrada.

Segundo os cientistas, as aves voaram de duas a seis vezes mais rápido na "viagem" de volta do que na ida, o que lhes dá uma vantagem sobre outras espécies na busca por um território propício para se reproduzirem.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/ciencia/2009/02/090213_andorinharecordeml.shtml


----------



## Z13 (14 Fev 2009 às 10:36)

Impressionante!!


Imagina sem a "mochila"!




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------

